# What's wrong with this picture??



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Detroit comes back to tie it up at 68 all and the Blazers calmly rip off a run and put it away. The Blazer team I used to know would have surely lost that one!  

GO BLAZERS!! On to Chicago!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

A 15 point run, to be exact!

Now, let's hope they don't pull and "old Blazers" and lose to a team like the Bulls immediately upon knocking off a league leader.  

Right?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I guess we aren't going to catch the Blazers by the end of December after all, huh ABM? 

I voted that the Lakers would in your poll over at "that place." I guess I was wrong.  :laugh:

Congrats on your guys' incredible winning streak...this is amazing, after all that was going on up there, to reel off eight in a row like that is unbeleivable. :yes:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks, Ron!

Yeah, the team is really surprising me...but, then again, they're not.

I had made a post awhile back (during the "problem" times) that one distinct difference between the Blazers and the Lakers was:

The Lakers are a team in turmoil from the "inside".

The Blazers are a team in turmoil from the "outside".

Meaning, the Blazers' so-called problems had been predominantly construed by the press and other outside sources. Meanwhile, the team was getting along VERY well while pulling hard for each other - tight knit. I knew that, sooner or later, that would equate to them beginning to gel and start winning. I guess we're currently seeing evidences of that, huh.

It's nice to be here. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Portland is playing huge right now!* 









I think that even Scottie is liking the red uniforms, he kinda looks like his old self in them! Doesn't he?  

:jump:


*How can you not love this Blazer team?* 

GO BLAZERS!

I think that I am going to like posting on this board.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Welcome HOWIE! I'm glad you could make it! 

:vbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

This is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> This is going to be a lot of fun.


My first thought: what a geeky thing to type.

My second thought: I *totally* agree.

My third though: what a geeky thing to think.

:jam:

Ed O.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> My first thought: what a geeky thing to type.
> ...


Haha, I like you guys already!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

OK, I think it's official.

We're all Geeks, and Ed is our leader!:stupid:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey, L 4 L thanks!

*Question! *

Why is it that other people have larger avatars that me?  I guess it is not the size, but I would like a better selection.

Is there a way to choose other ones? I would like to use a newer version of the PORTLAND TRAILBLAZERS . Can anyone help me out with that!

Thanks


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hail our leader, :wave: Ed O! 

When is our first meeting in your parents basement!


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Hey, L 4 L thanks!
> 
> *Question! *
> ...


Bigger = Custom. To get a custom avitar, you have to become a Supporting Member. Here is a link about it - there are many benifits to it.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Hey, L 4 L thanks!
> 
> *Question! *
> ...


In order to choose your own avatar and have a bigger once you must first become a supporting member. You will see the benefits of becoming one if you click on the link.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Hey, L 4 L thanks!
> 
> *Question! *
> ...


those av's you speak of would be the Custom Av's that you have to become a supporting member to get.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> In order to choose your own avatar and have a bigger once you must first become a supporting member. You will see the benefits of becoming one if you click on the link.


Are you becoming one? From what I have heard, you are a great mod/poster.:yes:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Are you becoming one? From what I have heard, you are a great mod/poster.:yes:


I would like to think I contribute in a positive way. May I ask where you heard this?


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I would like to think I contribute in a positive way. May I ask where you heard this?


Unidentified sources. Naw, just scrolling through the posts here and looking on FanHome.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Excellent!*

:jam: :rock::rock::rock:


This is going to get very hot I believe! :fire:


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Now that we got all of these portland fans here lets talk about the 1990 nba finals


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I'll ask this again -

Does anyone know any die hard Grizzlie fans from FanHome?
Nets fans?


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Spartan - There are SOME Nets fan. None to appealing though. Grizz fans = None. Or, maybe one or two. I will see what I can do to bring them over to here.

ED - What time is the meeting conjourning dude?


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> Spartan - There are SOME Nets fan. None to appealing though. Grizz fans = None. Or, maybe one or two. I will see what I can do to bring them over to here.


Thanks for your help man!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Don't let * Loyalty4Life* fool you! He is a great poster, a helpful friend, a dedicated fan, and my first buddy that I have added to my list! :wave: Hi, Loyalty4Life! 




Thats right, your on my list now, *Buddy!* 

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Don't let * Loyalty4Life* fool you! He is a great poster, a helpful friend, a dedicated fan, and my first buddy that I have added to my list! :wave: Hi, Loyalty4Life!
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I was feeling the love from posters on this board, but hey I am glad Portland fans have something to smile about, lord knows they need it.    :kiss:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> I wish I was feeling the love from posters on this board, but hey I am glad Portland fans have something to smile about, lord knows they need it.


Yeah, Portland fans have to stick together! The Blazer are finally starting to show signs of life on the court. It is getting better. now if they can just stay out of the news about their off the court activities.:upset: 

Can't you feel the love?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> Now that we got all of these portland fans here lets talk about the 1990 nba finals


:upset: :rocket:


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

LOL...

I'm just enjoying all the great smilies on the board. Never knew there were so many of them around!

Like who can resist....

:starwars: 




Ok..I'm just acting plain stupid now...off to bed!


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

a big fatty win streak and still no real respect in the league. damn i love the nba roflmao


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

9.95 a year?

that's extremely weak :-/


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> Now that we got all of these portland fans here lets talk about the 1990 nba finals


I was in attendance at the Finals in Portland... three straight losses to the Pistons... 

Darn microwave oven :fire: ..... Isiah was something else, and Joe Dumars.... they were quite a team, the Pistons. Very smart and knowing what they needed to do to win.

I have to say this... I wish everyone could attend a Finals games at one point in their life. I was priviledged to see all of the Portland ones in the 90's. The intensity is not even close to the atmosphere of a regular season game or even a regular playoff game. I stood the whole game and yelled my head off. It was awesome. Those are memories I will cherish all my life. My wish would be able to see Portland win the final game to win the championship, aka 1977, before I expire in life.


----------

